# Anyone NOT talk to their roommates?



## Vade

Other than the short superficial comments like "hey" and the like, does anyone else not talk to their roommates/apartment-mates/suitemates? 

I live with three other people in an on-campus apartment, and if any of them greet me, I'll greet them back (and only one of them does it every now and then), but I don't engage any of them in a lengthy conversation. For instance, two of them came back from winter break today with their parents and belongings and I was on the couch in the common area (it's essentially my room since I only go into my shared room for clothes), but I just continued to listen to my music on my headphones while surfing the net. They'll come in and out of their rooms to get food or something, and go back. Repeat. 

I used to feel guilty about this, but I honestly don't care anymore. From what I overhear, I have nothing in common with them and I can't carry on an interesting conversation to save my life. Can anyone relate?


----------



## 0rchid

You're a guy right? Well if you feel awkward starting up conversations, why not try to join in one. If your roommates are watching a game or just hanging out drinking, just be like can I join you? I (I'm a girl) don't really feel like I carry on good conversations with other girls but with guys, it's always easy for me when we're talking about basketball. lol

I had the same kind of experience when I was in residence. My roommate and I started out saying hi but near the end of the school year, we don't even acknowledge each other when we're in the room together. I guess looking back at it, maybe I do regret not getting to know her but I had weird issues back then. =P


----------



## anxiouslittleme

I don't talk to mine either


----------



## winduptoy

With my first roommate, we hardly ever spoke to each other. After the first month we didn't even say hi, it was so uncomfortable.

I'm doing better with my current roommate. We talk about how our day was, etc.


----------



## Eraserhead

*Re: re: Anyone NOT talk to their roommates?*



winduptoy said:


> With my first roommate, we hardly ever spoke to each other. After the first month we didn't even say hi, it was so uncomfortable.


I've had periods like that with my own roommate. It gets very very hard. It's just horrible coming "home" and feeling such discomfort, paranoia, even hostility...

Oh, and did I mention he and I used to be best friends? :um

But we were both unhappy with the situation, so we discussed it openly, and I think we "fixed" it, so to speak. Of which I'm very glad =)


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: Anyone NOT talk to their roommates?*



winduptoy said:


> With my first roommate, we hardly ever spoke to each other. After the first month we didn't even say hi, it was so uncomfortable.


Pretty much the same thing happened to me. I remember for months and months all I said to her was "hi" and "goodnight." When i finally moved out, I didn't even say goodbye, well she wasn't around, but still I never sought her out to say it.


----------



## No Limit

First roommate I had when I transferred from college I never talked to besides the hey part when I would walk in the door. Even that stopped after the first month or so. I practically spent my whole day in the library and then just went to the dorm room during the late afternoon time. I finally opened up to him though during his birthday party (almost towards the end of the semester) and his friend kept on fixing me jack & coke (this was before I started seeking help for my SAD/AvPD whatever it's called). And I started talking to him a little more after I told him I was transferring back to a school that was closer to home. It was sort of sad that I didn't get to know him since I only found out after talking to him those few days before I moved out that his was a nice person. Heh. He even made me a goodbye card with one of the pics they took when I blacked out that night of his birthday. I had a huge smile on my face on that pic.


----------



## Chriz

It's the same for me, I can relate to at least almost everything in your post :3. I don't talk to any of my classmates; At least not for long. I may be able to throw some words out of me, but that's it...


----------



## SusanStorm

I don't really talk to any of mine either..Maybe just hello or something,but we don't have an common area anyway and I just use the kitchen to get some food..I don't hang out there,don't seem like anyone else does that either..
So I think its really hard to talk to people and maybe it would be easier to talk or interact with someone if we were hanging out in front of the tv or playing a game or something..


----------



## Nameless Loner

I had a friend who didn't speak to his roommate almost at all during the 1st year. It was awkward cause whenever I was in his room I would speak to his roommate since he went to the same HS as my one of my best friends. He was a good chap. Even when I was having a convo with his roommate my friend hardly even said anything and it is not like he has SA or anything...far from it. I guess I was lucky to have a good roommate my first year and we are still friends til this day.


----------



## zaph

With my flatmates it's more complicated. There is one girl, who I thought was my friend, but then I discovered she didn't like me(she was careless enough to leave a letter saying this lying around). Ever since then things have been arkward. She doesn't know, that I know what she thinks of me, but I don't trust her anymore. Our conversations our stayed and polite. There is a guy who is just too much for me. He is really outgoing, energetic, goes in for grabbing people. I have no idea what to say to him. My other flatmate is someone I think I get on with, but I'm not sure. Her personality is complicated to say the least. To be honest, I think even for a normal person, living with people is difficult. Friendships have broken by the strain of it. For someone SA it can be impossible.


----------



## Nyx

I never, ever talked to mine. I don't think I even said goodbye to her when I moved out. We had nothing in common either. Ironically, her bff and I had things in common, but due to the circumstances we never talked.


----------



## ctsa

I rarely talk to my roommate, but thats just because all she does is complain.


----------



## DonnaAnna

As an undergrad my freshman year I never really spoke to my roommate or floor mates for that matter to the point of awkwardness. As a sophmore my roommate and I did form a friendship but she was a bit shady and I knew she talked about me behind my back because she was always coming to be with stories/complaints about her other friends including people who lived on our floor. Junior year I talked to one of my 2 roommates but we were never super close. Senior year, things were okay at first but by the time we moved out we were not speaking at all.

Today...
Well I only talk to one of my roommates now. They're awesome and we have so much in common. 
As for the other two, the sad thing is when we first moved in together we were "friends". Or so I thought. The truth is between the two of them was a strong alliance and I was ever the pathetic clingly fool trying to ingratiate with them to the point of self degredation. Now things have gone sour. The reasons for this are so juvenile and just confirm they never really liked nor respected me on the first place.
It was truly inevitable.


----------



## letitrock

(For the record, I live in an apartment-style dorm which means we share a kitchen/bathroom, but we each have our own rooms. )

Yeah, I definitely can relate to the OP's post, I don't talk to my roommate either.

Last year, it was different, I had one roomate for Fall quarter, no roomate for winter quarter, and a different roomate for Spring quarter, and we didn't talk and it wasn't really a big deal because we were all on the same page: I could tell that they weren't "shy" or anxious, they were "normal", but they kept to themselves and so did I so it wasn't a big deal.

But this year, I have this roommate who I _thought_ was an awkward shy girl, but she is not.

My roommate this year has a group of like 5-7 girls who she's really good friends with, and their convos are really cheerful and loud and giggly, I know because she has them over sometimes.

Last quarter she tried to befriend me a bit, she said I should come to this school Halloween thing, and she asked if I wanted to hang out with her and her friend. I refused of course.

I rarely have said "hi" to her; When I'm in the kitchen cooking or whatver, and she comes in, I don't say anything to her, and it just makes me feel guilty for ignoring her but it just doesn't feel natural for me to say "Hi" to her.

She's always been the one to greet me first, she's the one who says, "Hi," she's the one who says "Morning," and I always reply back.

She's stopped greeting me though in the past week, and it makes things SO awkward if we're both in the same room yet not acknowledging each other.

The only thing I feel comfortable saying to her is technical stuff regarding the apartment like "this is broken," etc etc.

I wish I was at the point that you were at, just not giving a f*** about it anymore.


----------



## FakeFur

Last year I shared a dorm room with a girl. She was a terrible roommate. She made fun of me to her friends, would always have a whole bunch of people over, and did a lot of things that were quite disrespectful to me. We never spoke to each other ever. It was a bad experience. 

This year my roommate is a lot better. She's really nice. Occasionally we greet each other, or have a conversation, but we really never talk. It's certainly not because we hate each other; it's more because of our personalities. I'm really shy, and she's quite introverted too. Like me, she doesn't go out much (but unlike me, does have some friends). Often at night the room is completely quiet, and we're both just glued to our laptops.


----------



## pita

I didn't talk to mine, but then, she didn't make much of an effort, either. She seemed really, really angry. And the first thing she did was steal some of my food. So I just thought, eff it.

Sometimes her boyfriend (who eventually moved in and became her husband) would talk to me, but never when she was around. 

The whole thing was horrible and awkward. I drank a lot.


----------



## ZiggleWiggleKat

I definitely can. My freshmen year I was rooming with someone who wasn't outgoing either. We literally went an entire first semester without saying anything to each other except "Hi, I'm so & so..." the very first day we moved in. But she got to know the other girls on our floor way better than I ever did. By the end of the year our room was always full of people I had no idea how to start a conversation with. I spent a lot of time pretending to be asleep or sitting in the corner of the room on my computer. 

This year I tried to push myself to have conversations with my new roommate but I always got nervous. I would start rambling, then feel embarrassed. Then a conversational drought would follow for the next 3 days. I'd give a kidney for some basic conversational skills. :/


----------



## Aphexfan

Im going through the exact same thing right now :-/. Ive been going to college for 2 and half years and it always seems like the first week or two me and my room mate usually do talk every now and then and see to get along fine...but as the semester goes along it just gets more and more awkward  i actually had one or my room mates actually move out cause i wasn't "social" enough


----------



## kos

^ same here regarding all of that even the roommate moving out part cause i wasn't social enough lol


----------



## kerosene

A lot of people don't, hahahaha. I only talked to mine during the "intro period" usually and then we sort of went different ways.


----------



## nycdude

My school has no dorm rooms its a public college here in NYC.


----------



## Antis

I don't feel like moving out anymore.


----------



## JackSparrow

In my college life so far I've had 15 roommates (whoa, just counted them). Out of those I had lengthier conversations with 5 of them, and even most of these convos I was very nervous.


----------



## Starch

I live i a corridor where there are eight guys and me. We all have seperate rooms and two shared kitchens+bathrooms. 
I havent spoken to them much and I know they hate me. They party lots.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I've never had a room mate and I probably never will. Lol. That sounds awkward. I'm a senior now and I've lived with my parents for my entire college life. lol.


----------



## littledaisy

Other than the casual "Hi How are you doing?" I never got to know my roomates on a personal level.


----------



## yomrwhite

bumping this thread with quick summary

- live with 4 other guys in suite (double, double, RA lives in a single whom i share bathroom with)
- my roommate and i barely talk, but thats because he shows up once every 2-4 weeks for a few minutes then leaves
- got to know guy #2 in the other room pretty well, eat with him sometimes and know his friends
- guy #3, well, we don't really talk much. he tends to come in just to do homework in his room then leaves. we say hi and bye to each other, but not much else. also guy #2 (his roommate) complains to me that he's socially awkward because they don't even talk much when they're in the room together, but i can hear them talking sometimes
- guy #4 is the RA, and the only time we talk is when he tells me to turn down my tv or if he's asking us how our classes are going

it doesn't really help that the other 2 guys are almost never here. basically they leave in the morning and maybe show up a few times throughout the day then get back late like 10PM or later. makes me sad to see other rooms' roommates all eating together or watching stuff together and talking and me being alone


----------



## Purpley

Nope. Live in a triple with two other girls. We talked a bit in the beginning. Now we only say 'hi' occasionally when one of us walks in. The rest of the time we're just sitting in there with our laptops in silence, with very little room to move around. It's very awkward. Can't wait till this semester is over and I am OUT of there.


----------



## enpyre

heh.

i lived in my apartment for about 3-4 months before i started hanging out a little bit with my roomates. Turns out they were both pretty socially inept as well.

got to be pretty good friends with one of them and we hang out almost every day just shooting the **** in my room. he introduced me to some of his friends and we got to be pretty chummy all of us. 

shame now that im moving out, got to be pretty good friends.

I think its probably a good idea to tell your roomates that you are socially retarded if you suspect they are in a similar situation, could lead to something nice if your lucky.
and if theyre not as socially retarded as yourself, at least they know rather than just wonder to themselves why you are so weird. theyre gonna find out anyways seeing as they live with you and everything, might as well be upfront about it. 

thats my philosophy going forward, at least. well see how it works


----------



## gomenne

I don't see the point of talking to them.


----------



## aefox92

I have kind of a passive aggressive hate relationship with my roommate, we're not really friends at all but we're normally civil to each other, but she does things that make me extremely angry and I'm too timid to confront her and ask her to stop doing it so I just secretly hate her. She knocks my expensive headphones on the floor, tears up my microwave, uses all my printer paper etc., it's just stupid little things but they all build up and god I hate having a roommate D:


----------



## DontDoSadness

I live in an on campus apartment with 3 other girls. Since I moved in this semester they were already close. I find them really intiminating and try to stay out of their way even though they talk to me occasionally. I also avoid them because when they tried to get to know me when I first moved in they kind of offended me and tried to make open up to them in one night. I think I'm better with one roommate because I would talk to my roommate all the time in freshman year even though she never wanted to hang out with me.


----------



## retropat

My roommate and I freshman year barely spoke for the first two months of school. We were both too shy to get to know each other. 

However, a very outgoing friend of my roommate's started talking to me and getting me to come out of my shell. The three of us ended up living together for the next three years of college.

I know that all sounds like a lot of sunshine and bull****, but it happened. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## DoveAgain

Wow, it's nice to know I'm not the only one who goes through this. I could've easily written a lot of the things that other people wrote here. I live with 3 other girls and I'm the one who talks the least. I made an effort in the beginning and actually tried joining them the first week, but it just felt too unnatural. I wouldn't really have anything to contribute when the three of them were joking around. The only thing I could do was laugh but my laughs were usually forced. 

It's most awkward between me and one of them. We've never had an actual conversation. I think the longest we've ever spoken to each other was a minute or less but even that was a rare occurrence. I'm pretty sure we dislike each other and I think the lack of talking between us has made it much worse. Most days go by without having said a word to each other. I avoid leaving my room when I hear her in the kitchen and common area.


----------



## Moltres

I live in a suite style dorm and I have a single. The others have a triple and a double. I really ****ed up initially and they ended up thinking I was somewhat hostile for much of the first semester of this academic. We don't really talk outside of saying "hi". It was simply I was always intimidated because they were super outgoing and had friends and girls. I tried being nicer towards the end of last and beginning of this semester, but they appear to be busier and spend less time at home than before. They used to bring friends over, but they don't anymore, maybe to avoid me. I always wonder if things could have been different, probably not.


----------



## roxslide

Oh my god I thought I was the only one! I felt so guilty, I don't live in a dorm, I live in an apartment close to my college so we have our own rooms but it's the same deal. She used to ask me all sorts of random questions when we first moved in together and I used to humor her but I still felt awkward because she's a lot older than me and it seems like we don't have much in common, eventually she kind of stopped. I just felt so awkward with her I started avoiding her completely, and that's what we do now. If I see her (which is almost never) I'll smile and say hi and then speed-walk to my room, lol.

I'm pretty sure she dislikes me, but it's been like this for so long I don't really know what I can do to change the atmosphere.


----------



## mooncake

I lived in a small flat with 3 other girls for my first year of university, each of us having our own rooms (well, originally I was living in a block of about 10 other people but they were basically party animals so I was outta there and into this place lickety-split!) and I barely ever spoke to any of them. Moving to uni was fairly traumatic for me, especially the first few weeks, and so I was so emotionally drained at that point that I couldn't muster up the energy to make much of an effort, I suppose (although I would have struggled regardless). I also moved in after two of them had already settled in themselves, so they had gone through all the freshers events together and buddied up a little, which made it harder to fit in myself, having arrived slightly later on the scene.

Looking back, I kind of regret not having had more of a relationship with them, especially with one girl in particular with whom I could perhaps have seen myself having some things in common (she actually goes to the uni's film society, which I've though about attending myself, but I'm just too embarassed to see her again because of my weird hermit-like behaviour last year) but I'm just not a very social person, even without SA, so at the time it was enough for me simply to have a room to retreat to after being out at lectures and things. And it's amazing how fast the year passes by, and how much harder it becomes to make an effort after things have begun badly. I sort of just became more avoidant, even though I knew I should be making more of an effort.

Although for the most part I was content to just be by myself, I did find it extremely difficult to have to overhear them having friends round, etc., and of course it sucked being afraid to even come home from fear of bumping into one of them in the kitchen. It was a strange time, and not one that I particularly miss... I'm really so much happier now that I've moved out and into my own flat. I can see how the whole dorm/roommates thing can be fun for some, but it just wasn't for me. My SA and general introversion is just too high for that kind of experience to be enjoyable rather than traumatic.


----------



## tranquildream

I didn't talk to mine. I attempted to for a little while, but it was clear that she was too social and we have didn't have much in common. So we didn't click at all. It really is terrible, because you feel all that subtle hostility and awkwardness. She added me on facebook before we were roommates, and then after she moved out (without even letting me know), she deleted me lol. I'm pretty sure she hated me. We were opposites, personality and value wise.


----------



## Jilljoe

I'm in the same situation too. I usually just say hi to them if I see them. Not that I don't care about them but I am scared to talk to them because I have nothing in my mind to say. You can't just stand at someone's doorway, say hi, and don't say anything else, right? That's what has happened to me before so recently I started to avoid them, but I still want to get involve and just talk like a normal person in a conversation with them.

Last Friday one of them say hi to me and said something I have not expected to hear (its kind of a long story so I just skip that part here). It was not mean words but I just didn't know how to react to that, so I ignored her "hi" and walk back to my room. I still feel very guilty now because I have never done such a rude thing before.


----------



## MagusAnima

I try to avoid my flatmates, they scare me... 
And I can't carry a conversation with any of them.

They're annoying at times, they never keep the kitchen clean, and they keep letting their friends practically live in our kitchen. -.-


----------



## Barette

My last roommate and I didn't really talk, but I'm trying to get comfortable around my new ones. It's a little awkward, but it takes me a long while to open up.


----------



## adamac

Yeah apart from greetings I don't talk to mine either, we have absolutely nothing in common so it's hard to keep a conversation going so I just try to avoid them.


----------



## Akili

I'm really glad other people do this. I do this really awkward thing where I'll only say "hi" to him when he comes in about 50% of the time, and I have no idea why. Sometimes I put my headphones on just before he comes in, or pretend to be really immersed in whatever I'm doing...it's really ridiculous.

Sometimes I can talk to him alright, usually when we're talking about video games (about all we've got in common), but the rest of the time I can't even get my words in the right order because I feel awkward about all the other times I was awkward, and like I have to make up for it. Bleh: vicious cycle.

The weird thing is, I almost don't want to change, because then I'd be seen as inconsistent. As if he'd be like, "why are you suddenly talking to me now?"


----------



## Ambivert

Kinda interesting reading all these responses. Guess dorm life isn't all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Relz

During my freshman year, my roommate and I did not speak at all. We didn't even say hey to each other when one of us came back from class. So awkward. 
I hated her, though. She was such a slob; mucked up the place with paint, hair, used tissues and dirty band-aids, yet never even lifted a finger to help me clean. I was too shy to stand up to her though. =[ Thankfully she moved out after the first semester to sorority housing. ;D

Interestingly, my only friend who lived down the hall didn't talk to her roommate either, and she didn't even have anxiety issues. Some people just don't "click" I guess, SA or not.


----------



## wildcherry876

I never really talked to my roomates last year either. They invited me to a party one time and I went but that's about it.


----------



## mojo

My first year of school I was friends with my roommate. Second year I got a different roomie and we didn't speak often. I guess we didn't have much in common.


----------



## squall78

When I first started college here I lived in campus housing. I had 3 roommates. 1 never was around, and the other 2 were very cool. 1 of the 2 was very extroverted and understood how I am, and included me in stuff accordingly. He even knew when to dial it back when I didn't want to hang out. 

I was afraid of getting terrible roommates but lucked out. But then after that I decided to get my own place just to get some privacy. I probably won't be getting roommates unless I choose to.


----------



## Just Lurking

I have a difficult time wrapping my brain around how people are able to cope with any roommates at all.

*NO WAY* for Just Lurking. Although I salute those of you who can deal with it


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

When I use to live with roommates, I didn't really talk to them... :/ sometimes but I was way to uncomfortable, I like having space and privacy and idk I'm weird. it's hard for me to start a conversation


----------



## adamac

Just Lurking said:


> I have a difficult time wrapping my brain around how people are able to cope with any roommates at all.
> 
> *NO WAY* for Just Lurking. Although I salute those of you who can deal with it


I agree I'm living with people now and hate it, but the contracts up soon so looking for my own place. We have nothing in common and are completely different so I just try to avoid them and be out the way as much as possible.


----------



## bezoomny

I have around ten or twelve roommates (collective) and while it's stressful at the beginning, I think most of them realized that I felt like that and took steps to accommodate me. Now, I don't really even think about it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

MagusAnima said:


> I try to avoid my flatmates, they scare me...
> And I can't carry a conversation with any of them.
> 
> They're annoying at times, they never keep the kitchen clean, and they keep letting their friends practically live in our kitchen. -.-


this surprises me greatly. The neighbourhood I live in right now is just a street for first year freshers with a total of 8 houses on either side of the street going boy - girl - boy -girl etc and every time I visit a lasses house its just lovely and clean. As soon as you enter a lads house its just a nightmare. Most keep up to speed with it and clean fairly often, ours is just a scene from Mumbai at times with the cure for cancer knocking about somewhere.

Anyhoo, I get on well with a couple of house mates but the others its a sort of 'hi bye' kind of situation. Partly my fault though as I have LOADS of work to do which means I get in late and crash without having a decent enough of a time talking to others in my house.


----------



## Class

I have no roommate now (I was supposed to, but I'm not complaining), but last semester I didn't even like the girl, let alone talked to her.


----------



## InMyDreams55

I moved dorms but my last roomates---one was cool--the other i couldn't stand. I actually moved dorms partly because of him. He was so rude and just weird....we talked but i didn't like him.


----------



## Nico Robin

I just talk about school with my roommate, we don't do anything outside of our room together. My roommate's also a bit quiet so its hard to talk to her sometimes but she does have a lot of friends so when they're over I make up an excuse to leave :/ I live near my home so I usually go home on the weekends but my roommate has been bugging me about it. I don't see how it affects her, she has the whole room to herself for 2 days haha. But yeah...I really hate living on campus, too many things to deal with all at once.


----------



## Chukopin

Wow I don't get why you guys are like this. I hate small talk as much as most of you here, but deadly silence is way worse. If you know nothing about someone it will make them uncomfortable, and you will feel that they find you weird. This will make you feel uncomfortable yourself, resulting in a downward spiral.

It also causes practical problems, do you want to eat in the kitchen with others, or spill crums all over your keyboard in your own room? Do you cook at 9pm when everyone is done in the kitchen or eat at a normal time with others?

If you put a little effort into making your roommates understand you, they will probably notice better that you prefer to be alone in your room more often than them instead of just making jokes behind your back about the recluse you are.

There's this guy who moved in at my flat last summer, and he has put literally zero effort into making contact with me (but I tried). Whereas my other roommate is very open and interested, even though we don't talk that much either. But the latter guy sometimes does my dishes voluntarily and such when I forget some stuff.

Living with others without talking is impossible, heck, even having to contact with your neighbours is toxic.


----------



## Saleemaslam

Dont really talk to mine either, they all probably despise me anyway. Cant wait to move out of my room and hopefully have flatmates next year who I have things in common with.


----------



## crimeclub

Having friends as roommates is the only way to go for me, the couple times I had to move in with strangers were terrible. I hate when I start feeling like I'm getting deemed as 'the quiet guy' and then for some reason I let that dictate how I act, like I can't break from the label that I only assume they've given me.


----------



## hmweasley

I don't really talk to mine, but it's not an active avoidance either. I don't know if she has SA too, but she's definitely on the quieter side. We're in a suite style dorm, and I rarely see her outside of her bedroom.

My freshman year I had a roommate and it was in a one-room dorm. I also didn't really talk to her, although I did more than the one I have now. She wasn't in there much anyway, and when she was, half the time she had other people with her (which really stressed me out).


----------



## NeedToOvercomeThis

DonnaAnna said:


> As an undergrad my freshman year I never really spoke to my roommate or floor mates for that matter to the point of awkwardness. As a sophmore my roommate and I did form a friendship but she was a bit shady and I knew she talked about me behind my back because she was always coming to be with stories/complaints about her other friends including people who lived on our floor. Junior year I talked to one of my 2 roommates but we were never super close. Senior year, things were okay at first but by the time we moved out we were not speaking at all.
> 
> Today...
> Well I only talk to one of my roommates now. They're awesome and we have so much in common.
> As for the other two, the sad thing is when we first moved in together we were "friends". Or so I thought. The truth is between the two of them was a strong alliance and I was ever the pathetic clingly fool trying to ingratiate with them to the point of self degredation. Now things have gone sour. The reasons for this are so juvenile and just confirm they never really liked nor respected me on the first place.
> It was truly inevitable.


Everything you wrote here describes the past four years of my college situation exactly. My sophomore year I roomed with my best friend from my hometown and her new friend that she made freshman year; things were fine, except that by the end of the year, I knew that I was the hanger-on one and they had a way stronger bond. That left me without my closest friend and now we simply are out of touch, and I have no friends.


----------



## cucumber

Yeah. It's awkward as hell. More so because we used to be really close friends. Then we had a huge fight and for a few months, we almost never spoke except sometimes basic greetings. She used to get all her friends to the room which felt like torture to me and either I'd pretend to be asleep or I'd just go out and speak on the phone. 
It's slightly better now because sometimes we talk, but it's still awkward, almost like we've forgotten how to behave normally with each other. Thankfully our sleep schedules don't match so when one is awake the other will be asleep. I'm never comfortable when she's in the room so most times I'll go out or go to the library.

Anyways, I'm just waiting to finish my course in eight months and move out.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Throughout my two years at university, I didn't speak to any of my roommates but two. There were two other roommates I had that I would constantly get into fights with my first year.


----------



## anteater

I talked to them at the first week, but after that only say hi when we passed eachother. Never had the urge to talk to them. I already socialized with people at classes, and now I want my alone time, so I ignored them as if they didn't exist. Lol is that a bad thing though..?


----------



## eyeAmSKEERED

Thank you for starting this thread. I use to not do the small talk thing at work too much. Now I am renting a room from a home owner. The landlord generally doesn't say 'peep' to me, when I ask her how she is like in a casual tone I get the impression she doesn't want to be spoken too - then I start wondering what I did to pi$$ her off. But maybe she's just quiet and it has nothing to do with me on a personal level.


----------



## East

we say hi but that's really it, she doesn't like me and it's palpable so I just stay over my bf's most of the time since his roommate moved out around january


----------



## DaydreamerJay

I never spoke to my first roommate unless we were in a group of mutual friends. It's like we acknowledge each other's existence but don't care enough to talk much. I'm a quiet, shy, awkward guy, but I attempted to say "hi" or the like during the first week living together but got the impression my roommate wasn't interested in talking to me. There was this one time I decided to be brave and approach my roommate while they were alone outside our dorm room and tried to initiate a convo, but they said "hey, let's talk later" which never happened. They eventually moved out and I got left with the dorm all to myself. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSterling

I've never really been one to talk to my roommates much. I think it really does depend on the person for me. I have lived with people who I didn't really say a word to other than "hi" but I have also lived with people who I would have a conversation with. But, most of the time I spend my time in my room. I usually only come out for food or bathroom, going out.


----------



## puffysnow

I guess my situation was a little different but I lived with two friends of mine in an apartment close to the uni and we all had an individual room. They were really outgoing and I was always sitting in my room, silently. I always waited until I heard that people weren't in the hallway or in the kitchen anymore if I wanted to get something to drink because for some reason I desperately wanted to avoid contact. 

It's not that I didn't like them, because they were super nice, but for some reason it made me anxious to go to the kitchen or the hallway if they would be there and I would have to do small talk.


----------



## masterof

I once had a roommate and also in the same class as me but still we did not use to talk. just to be polite, whenever she used to come from wherever she used to hang out with her friends, I'll look up we'll stare at each other for a few seconds and then resume doing my things.
For my other roommates, they were all so noisy, that I used to ignore their presence in the room even when I was not studying so that they would leave me alone when I was actually studying and talked to them only when I had to ask them about something important. Because of this, they used to call me selfish.


----------

